# Sticky  Humor forum guidelines



## UWN admin

We want to keep this site family-friendly. With that in mind, please keep the humor here to PG-13 levels or better — no R-rated material please. If you wouldn't tell your mother the joke, you probably shouldn't post it. Then again, I've known a few mothers who could... Well, you know what I mean. Please keep it clean. :wink:


----------

